# First cycle - sustanon, anavar - let me know your thoughts



## Ash190 (May 17, 2012)

Hi guys - I am 21, work 13/14 hours a day in London, train 4 days a week, eat 3500-4000 clean calories a day... I am 6'3" and weigh around 190 lbs. Now I am at a bit of a plateu...

I have ordered sustanon and anavar, planning to cycle sustanon (injectables) weeks 1-10 and anavar weeks 7-13. Since i have ordered, comments on how this is an awful cycle wont help, this is what i decided upon after a great deal of research.

Just wanted any advice of what to expect really? Also, got nolva and clomid, how do i fit them in, seems to be different lines of thought.

A very general one i know but just good to hear from those who have been there done that. Your help is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Ash


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You've not mentioned dosages.Also are you positive you are getting 3500-4000 Cals a day as I've came across many people who,once they've written their diet down and worked out macros,find out they are barely hitting 3000.You say 3500-4000,that 500 calorie undereat every few days could be why you're plateauing.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Also,it's impossible to say what to expect,we don't know your diet,training,rest,metabolism.All that can be said is if you eat plenty and train well you will get bigger.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

cycle is fine but put up how much dosage and are you going to do any pct after?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Morning Ash,

Sounds like a good cycle to me! i presume you are doing 2ml of sust a week, which is normally 500mg ew. I'd advise 100ed of var and buy some taurine for the cramps and pumps.

Your var might not be var however good you think your source is, what ever it is dbol/winny/var etc etc it'll do the job.

follow at pct set out by hack on this site.

And finally, there is no cycle like your first! make the most of it! you should keep a good 15lbs of pure muscle if things goto plan.

Eat protein every 2-3 hours = 300g a day

Good luck


----------



## Ash190 (May 17, 2012)

Appreciate the responses guys... Just giving doseage

Sust 500mg ew

Anavar 50mgs ed (alot of sites say 30-50 max so staying on the safer side??)

Pct.

Nolva

60 mgs day one

40mgs days 2-11

20 mgs days 12-21

Clomid

250mgs say one

100 days 2-11

50 days 12-21


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ash190 said:


> Appreciate the responses guys... Just giving doseage
> 
> Sust 500mg ew
> 
> ...


you will pretty much get sod all from 30mgs of var, you really want to be doing 80mgs - 100mgs or just leave it out. I dunno about this clomid at 250mgs. clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/40/40 will be fine


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> you will pretty much get sod all from 30mgs of var, you really want to be doing 80mgs - 100mgs or just leave it out. I dunno about this clomid at 250mgs. clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/40/40 will be fine


x2


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BB2 said:


> x2


would even cut the nolva to just 20mg every day.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> would even cut the nolva to just 20mg every day.


yeah sorry 20 was what i meant actually, i just saw the 40 and wrote it for some reason but i never run above 20


----------



## Ash190 (May 17, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, plz explain 20/20/20/20... 20mg week 1, 2,3 and 4??


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ash190 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, plz explain 20/20/20/20... 20mg week 1, 2,3 and 4??


Yes mate just an easy way of saying it instead ofwriting dose each day for the weeks,for example if it was 40mg for a week followed by 2 weeks of 20mg it would read 40/20/20


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

or you could go 20/20/10/10 i think with nolva its better to start tapering as your bodys hormones levels adjust


----------



## Ash190 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah dan, heard the same from a friend... And apparently clomid can cause make you feel depressed. Im told that as long as im not cycling again shortly after... No need for clomid.

He also suggested anavar weeks 1-5 whcih i thought was strange as isnt anavar used to harden up towards the end. Has anyone done it both ways and could advise me?


----------



## Adanix08 (May 24, 2012)

Hi guys ,

I was wondering if anyone could shed so light on a few questions ?

Have been bodybuilding for the past 6-8 months and supplementing with BCAA tabs and reflex protien shakes , have seen gains but mainly in weight , my diet is ok but could use a little work , I am currently just about to start my first cycle of 50 mg VAR only and am unsure as to any or what PCT should follow after , and is it still recommended to take my supplements ?

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Adanix08 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could shed so light on a few questions ?
> 
> ...


ok

1. you want more than 50mg

2. if your diet isn't up to scratch then don't start your cycle

3. research: you're knowledge is poor as you asking whether to continue protein and BCAA supplements whilst on var so obviously don't know what var does.

4. DON'T HIJACK THREADS! GET YOU'RE OWN THREAD


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> ok
> 
> 1. you want more than 50mg
> 
> ...


OH AND I FORGOT.....

5. Don't start gear when you have only been bodybuilding for 6-8months, you have no idea of your bodys state, its capabilities or anything at the moment


----------

